# What cage do you use?



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm currently using a bin cage which is fine but I don't love the look of it. I thought about an aquarium but a 20 long has less space than what I'm currently using and a 40B is too big for my space. I really like The Carlos cage by petgard but it is only sold in Germany (I'm in the US). It has narrow bar spacing and plenty of room and the fact that it is 2 level would work better for my space. Does anyone know of a cage similar that I can get in the US? Or what do you use? I'm wanting about 600 sq inches of floor space (maybe bigger maybe smaller?¿)


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Kaytee is coming out with a Super Crittertrail cage that is actually suitable for hamsters and would be for mice. Unlike their other habitats, this one is pretty good aside form the price tag and being currently unavailable, not sure of the release date.

https://www.kaytee.com/all-products/new ... er-habitat

You could try to find some cages that are targeted towards guinea pigs, rabbits and rats, the bar spacing would be a bit of a problem with those though. Covering the barred sections of cages with 1/4 inch chicken wire held together by zipties would eliminate that issue but bring about more work. Bird cages can work great too. I don't like the look of bins either but they're mainly what I use.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I personally use lab cages, because I have relatively little space and 5 different lines of mice. But for pet keepers and smaller breeders, there are lots of amazing cages to choose between. Whether you use wire cages, aquariums or plastic bins are (or something else entirely) completely a personal choice, all of them are great - just make sure there's proper ventilation.
I'm sorry I can't help you any further than that - I have no clue what's available in US, or which sites you could check out. Just wanted to point out that you can use pretty much whichever cage you personally like (with bar spacing no bigger than 9 mm).


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Also to add on to what Fantasia Mousery said, you can customize and build your own cage too. There's lots of really cool DIY project videos on YouTube and other platforms to gather ideas from. Often, DIY cages are cheap, pretty simple to make and can be made to your exact preferences. Didn't think of that last time I commented!


----------

